# Sergeant Mary K. Ricard



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*

*Mary K. Ricard*

Colorado Department of Corrections, Colorado

End of Watch: Monday, September 24, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 55
*Tour:* 9 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Assault
*Incident Date:* 9/24/2012
*Weapon:* Person
*Suspect:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Sergeant Mary Ricard was killed when she and another correction's sergeant were attacked by an inmate at the Arkansas Valley Correctional Facility in Crowley, Colorado.

The inmate attacked the two in the kitchen area of the medium-security prison while breakfast was being served. The inmate was able to inflict serious wounds on both sergeants before being subdued. Sergeant Ricard succumbed to her injuries while the other sergeant remains in critical condition.

Sergeant Ricard had served with the Colorado Department of Corrections for nine years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Executive Director Tom Clements
Colorado Department of Corrections
2862 South Circle Drive
Colorado Springs, CO 80906

Phone: (719) 226-4701

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21399-sergeant-mary-k-ricard#ixzz27Zi3gJwi​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sergeant Ricard


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

R.I.P. Sgt Ricard.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt Ricard.


----------

